# My Art Journal



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, i looked at a couple other's art journals & thought they were pretty awesome, so i wanted to start one of my own!
Currently, i am working on a painting of my 2 dogs, Meggie & Zero. Here's a picture of them & what the painting looks like at this stage.
I will keep updating the pages so that you can all see how the painting is coming along!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I got the background done tonight. Wasn't sure what color to go with so i did 2!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Good job  You definitely didn't pick easy references to work from either haha, you poor thing you'll really have your work cut out for you!
I love your choice of colours *thumbs up*


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Good job  You definitely didn't pick easy references to work from either haha, you poor thing you'll really have your work cut out for you!
> I love your choice of colours *thumbs up*


Yah i know! It's my luck i ended up with both poodles n their silly curls but i don't think the white guy will be too much of an issue because i just cut his hair before the picture lol:lol: As for the grey (his mom, coincidentally) will be another story...
I love your journal btw! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

That's cool. I've always wanted to try an oval painting. Can't wait to see the progression
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I'm keen to see how it progresses, it's a good learning curve to work from a tricky reference  You wouldn't believe how many terrible quality images, much worse than these, I am asked to draw a commission piece from. I feel bad charging full price for these works, as you just cannot get the detail you'd like into them.

And thankyou re: my art journal, haha it's confusing me seeing in my notifications 'my art journal' pop up, don't know whether it's yours or mine


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya i never thought lol i shoulda changed the name of mine...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I got Zero finished. Still have some touchups to do on him when the whole thing is done.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Starting on Meggie... shouldn't take too much longer to finish the body. I got ride of the glare in her eyes from the camera flash.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Meggie & Zero finished*

All done!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice! I love the textures in the fur.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I am REALLY impressed!!! Awesome job on bith dogs!!!


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

awww and thoze r really good..


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, i was a little worried that the grey's hair wouldn't turn out but i'm pleased (which is odd LOL!) I've wanted to paint those 2 for a long time but never wanted to take the chance with those poodle curls!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Stunning work!!! I see you're another one of these crazy folk who can actually use paint to get a realistic result... me + paint = little kids finger painting haha!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well it's what i feel more comfortable with. I've never tried pastel, but i love the way it looks. To me, hair & stuff always seems more realistic in pastel than paint...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

haha well either way, I admire your ability to work so well in paint. Some of the paintings I have seen on various art forums by artists who use paint as their primary medium, are actually so realistic that you can barely distinguish between the reference shot and the painting. I think with just about any of the 'realistic' mediums, it's all about practice practice practice a a bit of talent thrown in, to achieve that highly realistic appearance of your subject.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A girl sent me a pic of her mom's horse for a commissioned painting, but she wants me to paint him running toward the viewer. She wants the background a solid color, so im thinking blue...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Rheece*

Ok, so i flew through this one because i've got another to start right away. I'm not a fan of the wall-eyes, but she really liked it so i guess it's all good :-|


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The next... this should be fun. I hate painting people lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*New one...*

Still working on some commissioned, but decided to start one off the top of my head too lol I saw pictures of these lovely Mustangs for adoption on the BLM site & put my imagination to work...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I decided to add another horse off the top of my head because i figured 3 would look nicer... It's just drawn out now. Still have to put it onto canvas.


----------

